# getting my foot in the door



## clwendorf (May 4, 2011)

I was just certified in March as a CPC-A.  I am very excited about the prospect of working as a coder and I am trying hard to find a job.  Any suggestions?  clwendorf@hotmail.com
Please reference CPC-A


----------



## altrooper06 (May 5, 2011)

*Also, getting my foot in the door.*

I became a CPC-A in December 2010 and have been looking constantly since then with no luck so far.  I am having trouble getting past the no experience thing.


----------



## SLeingang7572 (May 7, 2011)

*I hear ya.....*

I just took the CPC exam today and talk about an intense test. I hope that I passed. I am worried that I won't be able to find a job in coding either.  They all want experience and I wonder how we are going to get experience when alot of the jobs want at least 2 years experience.....


----------



## ckordel (May 8, 2011)

*That's not good*

I am not certified yet, but am looking at exam questions to study for the CPC cert. I have been looking at job postings too and see that they all require at least 3 years of experience, so when my time comes I will just keep applying. Somebody out there should get the fact that not all coders can have that much experience, and some of us with a certification are willing and able to learn. What helped you in studying for the certification???

Good luck and keep going..

Charlotte


----------



## zanalee (May 12, 2011)

I started out as a biller and when i got certified i was promoted to the coding dept. My suggest for taking the exam is go to a review class they teach you how to eliminate codes which will speed up the time, dont leave any blank.. Good Luck.


----------



## hoop2net (May 16, 2011)

*Foot in door*

I passed in December and can't find any type of job in a Medical office. Everyone wants previous experience in the medical field.


----------



## barbs2122@att.net (May 16, 2011)

zanalee said:


> I started out as a biller and when i got certified i was promoted to the coding dept. My suggest for taking the exam is go to a review class they teach you how to eliminate codes which will speed up the time, dont leave any blank.. Good Luck.



How did you find a review class in your area? I will be taking the exam in June.


----------



## zanalee (May 16, 2011)

on the top right, type in review class in the search box it will ask you for your location, Good Luck..


----------



## Rheanna (May 17, 2011)

I know right. I don't know how they expect you to have experience when no one even gives you the chance.  All I have is education experience. I'll call AAPC tomorrow since it's after 5 to see if I can take the review classes, to see if that's enough to take the state exam. I want to get both this exam and my Pharmacy Technician State exam done.


----------



## blspalding (May 17, 2011)

*trying*

I was certified about a year ago.  I talked w/a wonderful lady that was over the coding dept of a local nationwide hospital.  She advised me that the best way to get your foot in the door, the way she did it, she took a reception job, kept her certification up, and after a few years, came across the opportunity to put her coding skills to work.  I know it sounds like a long process, but it beats not having your "foot in the door" at all.  I've been working in medical reception approx. 5 mnths now.  Little aggravating to not be able to use my coding knowledge, but I am gaining valuable medical experience, which seems to be really hard to come by.  Good luck!


----------



## TanyaJ (May 26, 2011)

*Ever thought of volunteering?*

I just got my test results today and I passed! 1st time! I took the coding course through my local community college and while in school read over and over that volunteering is a good place to start if you don't really have much medical office experience. So I started volunteering at Providence while I was still in school. Thankfully the person that interviewed me for volunteering knew I was doing it primarily to get a job and he put me in a clinic that needed help. Within a few months they offered me a job. It isn't in coding, but its a job in a medical office and it pays pretty decent. I learned getting a job at a hospital isn't easy even when you are already a volunteer there. There are so many hoops to jump through, but now I have my "in" and hopefully will be able to make some connections. My suggestion is to volunteer. It doesn't have to be a lot. Providence only asked at minimum 4 hrs/wk (I did two 4 hr days a week). If they see you're a hard worker, have a brain, and are determined, they will want you (or will recommend you to someone else in another dept. who does).


----------



## semaxwell1 (May 28, 2011)

*Medical claims processor/bill reviewer be experience?*

I hope being a medical claims processor/bill reviewer would be considered experience. I don't do actual coding, the software determines if the codes are correct. But I am familiar with the codes I see everyday, what documentation/reports are needed, and so forth.
Unfortunately, the department at my company that does actual coding is located out of state, so applying for open positions there is not an option right now.

I also have an Associates degree in Medical Office Admin with Coding Concentration and plan to sit for the CPC exam this fall.


----------



## kjagger3@comcast.net (Jun 3, 2011)

I was CPC-A certified last December.  I sent out over 70 resumes in January to 3 different states.  I got one phone call interview, then didn't get called back for the 2nd interview.  
I find it very discouraging.  Especially for the fact that the exam isn't easy to accomplish and I feel like offices are not being accepting of this.  I wish there would be a way that medical staffing would be encouraged to at least try us out.  I know for a fact that this profession is getting over saturated now.
I have had over 30 plus years working at various jobs and the only time I didn't work was the two years that I was going to school for Medical Coding under the government TRA program.  I always point this out on cover letters, the fact that I was going to school when I was unemployed, to better myself.  I am having a hard time getting any kind of job in the Grand Rapids area.  Did some temp work for a few months but not long enough to draw unemployment again.  I am moving out of state to move in with a friend as I have gone through all of my retirement money.  So, I am a little discouraged, but, try to keep a positive attitude.


----------



## kjagger3@comcast.net (Jun 3, 2011)

P.S.  I have also been trying for other positions in Doctor offices etc., as I have my CBCS and CMAA along with my CPC-A.  So I haven't just been trying to get into Medical Coding, I figure that even if I worked at one of the other types of jobs, that after awhile I could transfer into coding.  But, don't even get considered for those.


----------

